# 8 Ball Pool iOS App Game not connecting, please read



## IreneGR (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello techguys  

I want to play an iOS Facebook game. For several days now while trying to connect via my iPhone / iPad, it couldnt connect. I tried everything. So before a few minutes I asked my neighbor's WiFi password and the app game connected smoothly!

I guess it must be a router's or WiFi problem. Can you help me? I will try to give you as many info as I can. My router is a Cell Pipe 7130.

Thanks!


----------



## humzayunas (Oct 4, 2014)

Might be your router is not giving you the access to the Internet . You must try it from Laptop or any other smartphone that do it works or providing the internet . If yes then contact you ISP for this issue


----------

